# Completed projects



## worsley947 (20 Jul 2011)

These are a few projects that I have completed lately, your comments please 
First up is my exam peice a bedside table in Ash and Cherry







So I made another one so that I had a matching pair






Next up is a toybox I made for my 2 year old granddaughter its made out of American White Oak, since I took the photos I have fitted a soft close hinge for saftey






and this





Then this is a table for a friends daughter to put her computer on, its made from Ash for the legs and Afromosia the top and rails, still needs to be sanded and oiled






and this





Thanks for looking and comments welcome
Dave


----------



## Charlie Woody (20 Jul 2011)

Hi Dave
I can't see the photos!

Is it me, or is there something amiss?


----------



## worsley947 (20 Jul 2011)

No it will be me doing it wrong 
Dave


----------



## worsley947 (20 Jul 2011)

How do I get the photos to be on here when you look at the message instead of a link to photobucket as I think I must be a bit thick as I have asked before and still dont know   (hammer)


----------



## Charlie Woody (20 Jul 2011)

Not my area of expertise but I seem to remember you go to add attachment, choose file (your photo bucket), then when its loaded click add the file.

Hope it work. I'll take a look tomorrow to see how you got on.


----------



## Chems (20 Jul 2011)

add image tags around those links:


```
[IMG]http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae311/worsley947/CabinetMaking014.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## RogerBoyle (21 Jul 2011)

Bedside cabinets

Good
Like the design 
Like the use of materials and finish
Very elegant and light 

Bad
in the pic with the drawer open 
It looks like the lock isn't quite flush with the back
and the dovetails look to be hazed over with Cyno 
the grain on the left leg of the left table slightly spoils the look for me 

Toybox

Love that design very chunky ( shouts I'm kid proof) and should take a lot of abuse
Only thing i would suggest though is fitting one or two lid stays ( piston type)to stop it slamming onto little fingers rather than soft close hinge 

Desk

Nice and simple and will look really good when complete

All in all Some very nice work very good use of design and a good range of skill being shown
Well done =D> =D> =D> 

Roger


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (21 Jul 2011)

RogerBoyle":f0udu0c4 said:


> Cyno Roger


... can you elaborate what Cyno is please Roger? Is it just an adhesive brand? Cheers _Dan.


----------



## andersonec (21 Jul 2011)

Dan, How are the panels on the toy box attached? they seem to be rebated in to the frames???


----------



## RogerBoyle (21 Jul 2011)

goldeneyedmonkey":3870lmuk said:


> RogerBoyle":3870lmuk said:
> 
> 
> > Cyno Roger
> ...



Yes 
Cyanoacrylate glue 
Its the common name for superglue or mitre bond/mitre fix

In the photo it looks like a slight misting effect on the wood which is the same as you would get with a two part Mitre bond

Roger


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (21 Jul 2011)

Cheers mate, yeah I know it as CA or Mitre Kit Adhesive. Ta. _Dan


----------



## worsley947 (21 Jul 2011)

Hi Roger, no its not glue its the oil used to cover all the surfaces, apparently this is normally how its done the same thickness as the drawer front, so i'm told at college
Hi Andersonec yes the are rebated in so the back edge of the panel sits in the rebate
Dave


----------



## RogerBoyle (21 Jul 2011)

worsley947":1xx8zek5 said:


> Hi Roger, no its not glue its the oil used to cover all the surfaces, apparently this is normally how its done the same thickness as the drawer front, so i'm told at college
> Hi Andersonec yes the are rebated in so the back edge of the panel sits in the rebate
> Dave


 I see LOL
Still very nice work though

Roger


----------



## Charlie Woody (21 Jul 2011)

Nice work - well done!


----------



## thecoder (24 Jul 2011)

Those bedside tables are beautiful I wish I could produce something half as good as your projects....Very well done !

Do you have a dummies guide for me for the bedside tables  

Dave


----------



## worsley947 (27 Jul 2011)

Dave I will see what I can do for the dummies guide
Dave


----------



## wcndave (3 Feb 2012)

Quick question, although this was posted a while back... the toybox looks frame and panel style so that there is room for movement. How is room achieved on the bedside tables. if that central panel expands even slightly, won't it blow out all the mitered joints?

I ask because i did something similar, however much smaller, and then saw a video on the woodwhisperer where he showed on a chess board how the expansion had completely messed up the mitered frame...


----------



## Max Power (3 Feb 2012)

Your quite right Dave, so I would imagine the cherry centre panel is veneer on a substrate of ply or mdf


----------



## wcndave (3 Feb 2012)

If you create your own veneers, of about 2-3mm thick, do you still think there would be some movement issues?


----------



## worsley947 (3 Feb 2012)

Hi Dave I can confirm that it has an mdf panel with hardwood lippings and is veneered over the complete top and lippings with cherry and ash then ebony strining so no movement issues
Dave


----------



## wcndave (3 Feb 2012)

Ah, that makes more sense, the entire top is MDF, not just the centre piece. what is "strining"? also when you rounded the edges, did you not find the join between the veneer and edging was visible? or did you somehow match the grains?


----------



## worsley947 (3 Feb 2012)

Hi Dave, no the top has a centeral panel of mdf and then solid ash lippings which are biscuit jointed to the mdf panel, then veneered with the cherry and ash over the whole top to the edge, the stringing is that ebony line invetween the cherry and the ash veneer on the top, its routed around the join then tapped in with a small pien hammer, it was about 2mm wide by 2mm deep
Hope that explaines it
Dave


----------



## woodbloke (6 Feb 2012)

wcndave":ov42r1cu said:


> If you create your own veneers, of about 2-3mm thick, do you still think there would be some movement issues?


I do that all the time now on pieces that I make. Once down on the substrate, there are no movement issues...in fact I've just been planing a piece of elm veneer to size - Rob


----------



## Russ (7 Feb 2012)

worsley947 said:


> These are a few projects that I have completed lately, your comments please
> First up is my exam peice a bedside table in Ash and Cherry
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## worsley947 (7 Feb 2012)

Ha Ha russ, no not light bulbs but solid frosted glass and brass 
They only cost me a £1 each and I like them  
Dave


----------



## chunkolini (21 Jun 2018)

Sorry I was just going to comment on the knobs, I agree with Russ.
Otherwise beautifully made. I could not get near that.


----------



## MikeG. (21 Jun 2018)

Oops, just seen the date!


----------



## custard (21 Jun 2018)

woodbloke":1to1msr6 said:


> wcndave":1to1msr6 said:
> 
> 
> > If you create your own veneers, of about 2-3mm thick, do you still think there would be some movement issues?
> ...




I realise this is an old thread, but dodgy advice is still dodgy advice. 

Saw cut veneers of 2 or 3mm thick are too thick to be laid on a sheet goods ground, you can get away with thick veneers by laying onto a solid wood ground, but not onto ply or MDF. 

The problem is differential movement between the glue face and the show face, if the veneer is thicker than about 1.5mm you risk micro-cracking, minute little fissures that open up all over the show face surface, split the finish, and become filled with dust and grime. Opinions vary as to what is the optimum thickness for saw cut veneers, an exhaustive study at Parnham concluded 1.0-1.2mm, but some American makers did their own tests and said up to 1.5mm is okay for temperate zone hardwoods. No serious maker AFAIK recommends thicker than 1.5mm.


----------

